# Building with Maxi-Drol, and Maxi-Test............



## prettyboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, so this is my log on these 2 supps. that are designed to be used together in a certain way. Starting on Maxi-Drol, and mid-way through the cycle starting Maxi-Test for pct, and natural test production. Will post results, and overall general condition everyday, including after workout, so stay tuned, and give feedback.

Last training session......
Chest, Shoulders, Tris............

Bench 4x4-6(210lbs.)
Incline Dumbell 4x4-10(75 lb. bells)
Incline Flyes 4x10-12(30 lb. bells)
Barbell Shoulder Press 4x6-10(105 lbs.)
Dumbell Press 4x6-10(50 lb. bells)
Dumbell Upright Rows 3x6-12(35 lb. bells)
Bent-Over One-Arm Lateralls 3x15(15 lb. dumbell)
Weighted Dips 4x10(body+35 lbs.)
Machine Dips 4x6-10(135 lbs.)
Lying Dumbell Extentions 3xfail(20 lb. bells)

Notes: Not many workouts under my belt, but noticed better pumps, and endurance with the 1st supp. It's a cycly, and I'm started the Maxi-Test halfway though. Only a few days or so into supplementation.


----------



## Marat (Jun 8, 2010)

welcome to IM 

how many calories are you eating?


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 10, 2010)

*Back, Bi's.........6/9/10*

Wide-Grip Pullups 3xfail(bodyweight)
Neutral-Grip Pullups 2xfail(body)
Chins 2xfail(body)
Wide-Grip Negatives 1x8(10 sec. descent)
Neutral-Grip Negs 1x8(10 sec. descent)
Reverse-Grip Negs 1x8(10 sec. descent)
Bent-Over Barbell Rows 4x8-10(135 lbs.)
Neutral-Grip Cable Rows 4x6-10(140 lbs.)
Dumbell-Rows 4x6-10(55 lbs.)
Barbell Curls 2x6-10(65 lbs.)
Reverse-Grip Barbell Curls 2x6-8(bars=45 lbs.)
Dumbell Curls 3x6-12(25 lbs.)

Done!

Notes: was gonna do abs also, but not enough time left, so I had to go. Overall feeling good. Good pumps, and weight went up on bent-over rows.


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 10, 2010)

m11 said:


> welcome to IM
> 
> how many calories are you eating?



I'm not sure actually. I've only been counting macro's, and have been experimenting with carb cycling. Well just started anyway. Maybe I should only go with a bulking diet for this supp. cycle. You think?

Training days are like this,
Carbs- 2-3g per pound
pro- 1-1.5g per pound
fat- as low as possible
Non training days,
Carbs- .5-1.5g per pound
pro- 1.25-1.5g per pound
fat- .15-.35g per pound


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 11, 2010)

*Leg, Calves, Abs.......6/11/10*

Smith-Machine Squats 4x6-12(305 lbs.)
Deadlifts 4x6-10(245 lbs.)
Dumbell Lunges 3x6-10(100 lbs.)
Leg-Extentions 3x10-20(110 lbs.)
Leg-Curls 3x10-15(90 lbs.)
Machine Calf Presses 4xfail(90 lbs.)
One-Legged Calf Raises 3xfail(25 lb. bell)
Crunch 3xfail(body)
Standing-Cable rotation 3x15(25 lbs.)
Hanging-Leg raises 2xfail

Done!

Notes: Good energy throughout workout, 3 plates a side for 6 on squats, which is a pr. Other than that, nothing new to report.


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 12, 2010)

prettyboy said:


> Smith-Machine Squats 4x6-12(305 lbs.)
> Deadlifts 4x6-10(245 lbs.)
> Dumbell Lunges 3x6-10(100 lbs.)
> Leg-Extentions 3x10-20(110 lbs.)
> ...



Pretty soon I might start taking measurements.


----------



## Built (Jun 12, 2010)

Smith squats, upright rows, leg extensions and leg curls; crunches to failure...you don't know your calories - wow. You'd get better results simply by knowing how to train and eat. You WANT you fats low? Why?


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Built said:


> Smith squats, upright rows, leg extensions and leg curls; crunches to failure...you don't know your calories - wow. You'd get better results simply by knowing how to train and eat. You WANT you fats low? Why?



Honestly it's a diet scheme I read out of muscle&fitness mag that I am using to gain lean weight. Haven't been on it for more than 4 days now. I suppose the fat in your diet is much more easily stored when carbs are highly present in your diet, according to the article.

Did you mention all those exercises because of the volume and not knowing my cals.? I woulda thought that as long as my macro's were in order, I didn't need to know my exact cals. Is this wrong?


----------



## Built (Jun 12, 2010)

Ahhh, I see now. Fitness magazines exist for one purpose: to sell product. They sell advertising copy, and their own line of supplements. 

Your workout is not based around heavy free weight movements, but rather, isolation lifts. 

You can't gain only lean - unless you're a complete novice. Dietary fats are necessary for proper endocrine function. Testosterone is a steroid hormone, and steroids require cholesterol for their manufacture. See the link? Chole*stero*l, *stero*id. 

Humour me? Click the link in my sig on "getting started" and report back with your calories and macros.


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Built said:


> Ahhh, I see now. Fitness magazines exist for one purpose: to sell product. They sell advertising copy, and their own line of supplements.
> 
> Your workout is not based around heavy free weight movements, but rather, isolation lifts.
> 
> ...



I know this about the fats already, but I decided to try this cuz I'm kinda on a poor mans budget, and can't afford to spend to much on food, but how is my entire workout revovved around isolations?

I know some of the movements are, but I still have basic big movements for the start of most of my workouts. What should I rearrange?


----------



## Built (Jun 12, 2010)

BTW your supplement is a halodrol clone, isn't it? Seems underdosed.

That maxi test stuff is just tribulus with some other herb. Neither ingredient will increase your testosterone (although trib might help you get a stiffie if you're over forty)


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Built said:


> BTW your supplement is a halodrol clone, isn't it? Seems underdosed.
> 
> That maxi test stuff is just tribulus with some other herb. Neither ingredient will increase your testosterone (although trib might help you get a stiffie if you're over forty)



lol! I don't have any probalems in that department yet. Hopefully never. I don't know about it being a clone of anything, since I'm not a afficionado on steroid supps. neccesarily, but it does seem to be taking effect now, and my strength is starting to go up more, but I guess it's foolish to cut out the fats.. I dunno if it's underdosed, but this is good for me anyhow, cuz I don't want the sides to be too dramatic. Have you tried any types of juice?


----------



## Built (Jun 12, 2010)

Poor man's budget? You blew over a hundred bucks on magic beans. Olive oil is cheap. 

Your current workout - okay, lessee....

Smith-Machine Squats 4x6-12(305 lbs.) ***Drop these entirely, only do free, below-parallel barbell squats
Deadlifts 4x6-10(245 lbs.)*** these are fine, but reduce the rep range. I keep deads to no more than 5-reps most of the time. 
Dumbell Lunges 3x6-10(100 lbs.)***these are fine
Leg-Extentions 3x10-20(110 lbs.)***ditch these entirely
Leg-Curls 3x10-15(90 lbs.)*** ditch these and do Romanian deadlifts and or good mornings. 
Machine Calf Presses 4xfail(90 lbs.)***why to failure? Make sure you pause at the bottom of each rep for three seconds btw
One-Legged Calf Raises 3xfail(25 lb. bell)***same advise as above
Crunch 3xfail(body)***do 'em weighted, 3 sets of 8-12 reps. That's it. 
Standing-Cable rotation 3x15(25 lbs.)***I don't know what this is
Hanging-Leg raises 2xfail*** no need to go to failure, there's no real benefit unless it's some sports-specific thing 

Wide-Grip Pullups 3xfail(bodyweight)***Never grip wider than shoulder width. Narrow grip builds back. Wide grip builds rotator cuff damage and minimizes lat development. 
Neutral-Grip Pullups 2xfail(body)**why to failure? 

How about this

Weighted chins: 5x5
Unweighted chins: 3x8

Chins 2xfail(body)***enough of this failure crap. It's probably counterproductive to you right now
Wide-Grip Negatives 1x8(10 sec. descent)***I don't know why you're doing all this wide grip stuff.
Neutral-Grip Negs 1x8(10 sec. descent)
Reverse-Grip Negs 1x8(10 sec. descent)

Bent-Over Barbell Rows 4x8-10(135 lbs.)**try chest supported t-bars
Dumbell-Rows 4x6-10(55 lbs.)**do these before the cables and go heavy as hell
Neutral-Grip Cable Rows 4x6-10(140 lbs.)

***I'd do the bicep work on a chest/push day
Barbell Curls 2x6-10(65 lbs.)
Reverse-Grip Barbell Curls 2x6-8(bars=45 lbs.)
Dumbell Curls 3x6-12(25 lbs.)


Bench 4x4-6(210lbs.)
Incline Dumbell 4x4-10(75 lb. bells)
Incline Flyes 4x10-12(30 lb. bells)
***
I'd move the shoulder work to a day when you're not working chest. 

Maybe pair chest with bis, and shoulders with legs

Barbell Shoulder Press 4x6-10(105 lbs.)
Dumbell Press 4x6-10(50 lb. bells)
Dumbell Upright Rows 3x6-12(35 lb. bells)***horrible movement. Never do these again. Please. 
Bent-Over One-Arm Lateralls 3x15(15 lb. dumbell)
Weighted Dips 4x10(body+35 lbs.)
Machine Dips 4x6-10(135 lbs.)
Lying Dumbell Extentions 3xfail(20 lb. bells)

Too much isolation work. Waaaay too much. 

Only one leg day with all this upper work? Two leg days and two upper days, or two combo upper/lower days might work better. 

Maybe 

Quads, shoulders, lats
Hams, chest, biceps
Quads, arms, calves
Hams, back, tris

Something like that

A nice combo I like for workouts is to start with a heavy compound and then follow with isolation. 

For instance, 

Heavy bench 5x5
Dumbbell bench 3x8

Heavy barbell squats 5x5
Leg press or lunges 3x8

Just some ideas.


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Not trying to argue or anything, and maybe your right about way too many isolations, but this is what you suggested:

Heavy bench 5x5
Dumbbell bench 3x8

Heavy barbell squats 5x5
Leg press or lunges 3x8

Now if I'm not mistaken, being that heavy compound moves are exercises that take place at more than 1 joint, wouldn't that make Dumbell Presses, and Leg Presses or Lunges compound moves, and not isolation? Not that they don't work however.


----------



## Built (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, and I tend to prefer them to isolations. 

You can't go as heavy with a dumbbell press as you can with a barbell press (more freedom at the joint, more work to stabilize) so I like dumbbell press after barbell press. 

Listen, why don't you just do the full body workout in the link in my sig three days a week for a week or two while you sort out your diet and figure out how to train by reading some of the stickies. Cowpimp and Gazhole have some excellent stickies you can read for more on this. 

And promise me you'll stop buying muscle&fatness, and all those over-hyped supplements, until you know what it all means, okay?


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Built said:


> Yes, and I tend to prefer them to isolations.
> 
> You can't go as heavy with a dumbbell press as you can with a barbell press (more freedom at the joint, more work to stabilize) so I like dumbbell press after barbell press.
> 
> ...



I'll look into it. Stay tuned. I'd like to hear more of your input. Is that you in those pics by the way? Muscle&fatness......lol!


----------



## Built (Jun 12, 2010)

My 'tar and my profile pic are both me, about five years ago when I was forty two.  

That full body workout will kick your ass if you let it - just do it for a week or two while you get things worked out properly in your diet and your training.


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 17, 2010)

*Back, Bi's, Abs............6/15/10*

Weighted Pullups 3x6-12(25 lb. bell)
Neutral Grip Pullups 2x6-10
Chins 2x6-10
Close-Grip Seated Cable Rows 3x6-10(140 lbs.)
Bent-over Barbell Rows 4x6-10(135 lbs.)
Bent-Over Dumbell Rows 3x10(60 lbs.)
Barbell Curls 3x6-10(70 lbs.)
Reverse-Barbell Curls 2x8(bar)
Dumbell-Curls 2x8(25 lbs.)
Cable-Rotations 3x15(25 lbs.)
Decline-Weighted Crunches 2xfail(5 lb. med ball)

Done!

Notes: Some weights are starting to go up, and I'm getting a noticeably better pump.


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 17, 2010)

Built said:


> My 'tar and my profile pic are both me, about five years ago when I was forty two.
> 
> That full body workout will kick your ass if you let it - just do it for a week or two while you get things worked out properly in your diet and your training.


Sorry, I haven't got around to looking at the full-body routine yet. Been to busy to spend that much time even, Still making steady progress though.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

prettyboy said:


> Still making steady progress


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry for the highatous(did i spell that right?). I haven't been able to get in front of a cpu for probably a week until now, due to obligations.

I'll post my last 3 workout, and they were all on consecutive days, cuz I had a 3 day guest pass at L.A.Fitness, but you have to use them on 3 consecutive days. Wack!

6/21/10
Chest, Shoulders,Calves, Abs..................

Dumbell Shoulder Press 5x10
One-Arm Rear Delt Raises 3x15
Incline Bench Press 4x6-fail
Dumbell-Incline Press 3x6-10
Standing Calf Raises 4x10
Seated Calf Raises 3x15

Abdominal-Circuit............

Sit-Up to Med Ball toss 2x20
Med-Ball Toss to Side 2x20 each side
Med-Ball Oblique Twists 2x20 each side

Done!

6/22/10(this workout is a little diff. from what I usually do, because it was given to us via instruction from a trainer, who later offered to try and get me a job in the place I might add. Not sure why exactly???)

Back, Bi's, Some abs...............

(He had me do the followling moves in a 5 move circuit, only resting as long as it took the other person to get through his set.)
Front Pulldowns 4x10
Reverse-Grip Pulldowns 4x10
Behind the Neck Pulldowns 4x10
Dumbell Curls 4x10
Plank 30 secs.
(straight sets)
Close-Grip Seated Cable Rows 4x6-8
One-Arm Machine Pulldowns 3x15(left arm, right arm, both arms=1 rep)

Done!(it was my friends training session, and I think he is training for fighting, which would explain why the training session was not what I usually do.)

6/23/10

Legs......................

Squats(i got a reg. rack again!) 4x6-12
Deads 4x10
Incline-Leg Press 4x10
Leg-Extentions 3x15
Lying-Leg Curls 3x15

Done!

So far this is what Iv'e noticed from the stack.

Day 24..........

Haven't done any 1 rep max test, but all my working sets have gone up considerably.

For example:

Dumbell Shoulder presses(60 bells x 10 reps easy!(very good for me!)
Squat (295 x 4, and 254 x 15)
Deads (265 x 10 easy)
Leg Press (500 lbs x I lost count )

Also noticing a considerable increase in muscle hardness, along with lean muscle gain. Almost like Iv'e began cutting, but I'm actually eating more. Stay tuned.


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 26, 2010)

*6/26/10 Chest, Bi's(home workout)...............*

Incline Bench 4x6-10(180 lbs.)
Flat Bench 3x6-10(190 lbs.)
Flat-Dumbell Flyes 2x6-10(30 lbs.)
Barbell Curls 3x6-8(70 lbs)
Dumbell Curls 3x10(30 lbs.)

Done!

Notes: Just cancelled my gym membership, so it's back to the home workouts. I have everything that I need there anyhow.


----------



## prettyboy (Jun 29, 2010)

6/28/10

Back, Delts...............

Wide-Grip Pullups 3xfail(bodyweight=180 lbs.)
Neutral-Grip Pullups 2xfail(body)
Bent-Over Rows 3x10(150 lbs.)
One-Arm Shoulder Press 3x10(40 lbs.)
Bent-Over One-Arm Lateralls 3x15(15 lbs.)
Standing Lateralls 2x10(15 lbs.)
Dumbell Shrugs 2x10(65 lbs.)

Done!

Bets pumps so far on a lifting day, and all in the comfort of my own home!


----------



## Built (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish I could train at home - sounds like you're doing well! You gaining weight, or are you trying to?


----------



## prettyboy (Jul 8, 2010)

Built said:


> I wish I could train at home - sounds like you're doing well! You gaining weight, or are you trying to?



I'm at 185ish now, so I think that's a yes!

I'll skip past the last chest, tri's workout I did, since I don't remember exactly how it went.

I think I did delts also on that day.

Back, Bi's............

Wide-Grip Pullups 4x8-fail
Bent-Over Barbell Rows 4x10
One-Arm Dumbell Rows 3x12
EZ-Bar Curls 5x8-12

Legs, Calves..................

Dumbell Lunges 3x10
One-Legged Bulgarian Split Squat 3x10(each leg)
Exercise Ball Leg Curl 3x10

Done!

Notes: Great workout. I get a little creative with leg workouts at home sometimes ,due to lack of equipment. The Bulgarian split squat is basically a one legged squat with one leg up on a chair. Very hard! The exercise ball leg curl is pretty self explanitory, and I must say, you fell it better than a leg-curl machine if you do it right.


----------



## prettyboy (Jul 10, 2010)

Delts, Chest, Tris............7/10/10

Bent-Over Rear Delt Lateralls 3x15
One-Arm Dumbell Presses 3x8-12
Standing Lateralls 3x8-12
Incline Dumbell Presses 3x8-12
Flat Dumbell Presses 3x8-12
Flat Dumbell Flyes 3x8-12
EZ-Bar French Presses 3x8-12
Chair Dips 3x8-12
One-Arm Seated Dumbell Overhead Extentions 3x8-12

Done!


----------



## prettyboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Back, Bi's..............7/12/10

Wide-Grip Pullups 3xfail(bodyweight)
Neutral-Grip Pullups 2xfail(body)
Bent-Over Barbell Rows 3x10(140 lbs.)
One-Arm Dumbell Rows 3x8-12(65 lbs.)
EZ-Bar Curls 5x6-10(75 lbs.)

Done!

Notes: Iv'e been training my abs on days between workouts lately, and also working on isometrically contracting them(posing) for sets after ab training to bring out more deffenition. Hopefully it will pay off whenever I decide to go on a cutting diet. It's day 31 of my supp. stack also, and overall it's been working very well. Weights stayed the same relatively. Still good pumps, but strength seems to increase every workout when I have creatine in the mix, and I just ran out last workout. Maxi-Drol, & Maxi-Test really seem to boost the effectiveness of creatine, so maybe I should anty-up real quick!


----------



## prettyboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey guys. I have a question. What do you think of a 1 body part per day split, to shorten workout, for added intensity for that part of the day?

As long as I seperate parts on specific days appropriately of course.


----------



## prettyboy (Jul 16, 2010)

Chest..................7/15/10

Explosive Bench press 3x3-5(140 lbs.)
Plyometric Pushups 3xfail(bodyweight)
Bench Press 3x8-10(19o lbs.)
Inline-Flyes 3x8-10(30 lb bells.)
Pushups 2xfail(body)

Done!

Notes: Experimenting with adding plyo, and explosive moves to my training for a sports performance, and explosive power boost in my training. Quite the workout. I'm adding adding an explosive style move at the beggining of each workout, for each muscle group, for each training session now, to work the most inefficient fast twitch fibers, then in the middle it's more strength/ hypertrophy moves with heavier weight, and then I might throw in a shaper/isolation(hence the flyes, and finally finishing move for muscular endurance(pushups). This way I work all aspects of the muscle!( Power, strength/hypertrohy, shape, and endurance)


----------



## prettyboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Back.................7/18/10

Wide-Grip Pullups 3xfail
Neutral-Grip Pullups 2xfail
Bent-Over Rows 3x8-10
One-Arm Dumbell Rows 3x8-10

Done!

Notes: Training session was pretty good, but could have been better, cuz for some reason Iv'e had a splitting headache since yesterday, and trained through it. Plus my buddy was trying to put me in a rear-naked choke today, just fuckin around, and put me to sleep, but I learned how to defend that from watching fight vids, and I can defend that move on my back.....lol!


----------



## prettyboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Just Tri's.............7/20/10

Stability Ball Pullups 3x10
Stability Ball Lying-Dumbell Extensions 3x10
Reverse Tricep Extensions 3x10

Done!

Notes: Wow, not alot of work when your only training just tri's, or Bi's for that matter, at home! Great workout nonetheless. Not alot to report as far as weights are concerned, due to it being only tricep day, but Iv'e noticed that when I'm on Maxi-Drol, and Maxi-Test I get full body pumps in the morning without training, especially after drinking coffee, and taking my creatine soon after. Interesting. lol!


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

prettyboy said:


> Hey guys. I have a question. What do you think of a 1 body part per day split, to shorten workout, for added intensity for that part of the day?
> 
> As long as I seperate parts on specific days appropriately of course.



Sub optimal. Many train this way, and it does work, but training with more frequency will generally get you better gains. 

PS what's with all the wide-grip stuff and failure training?


----------



## prettyboy (Jul 27, 2010)

Built said:


> Sub optimal. Many train this way, and it does work, but training with more frequency will generally get you better gains.
> 
> PS what's with all the wide-grip stuff and failure training?





I guess your right maybe, and it is easier to train more than one bodypart per day since your already warmed up, but volume is actually the reason I switched to this type of training. So that I can do more volume per bodypart, and still have the time to get it done!

Chest, Shoulder's...............7/26/10

Flat Bench 4x8-20(high rep sets were warm ups)
Incline Bench 3x6-10
Pushups w/ Perfect Pushups Apparatis 3xfailure(rotated from netral grip at bottom, to overhand at top)
Rear-Delt Raises 3x10-20
Standing-Dumbell Presses 3x8-10
Seated One-Arm Dumbell Presses 2x6-10
Standing Laterall-Raises 3x10-15

Done!

Notes: Thinking about training abs in the evening before bed, because work tends to interupt my workouts alot when least expected, so I like to get 'em done asap. I only trained 2 bodyparts today because I missed to days of training due to this reason. I'll be training the next two days to play catch up.

Question??? Waht type of cardio routine do you guys think I should get on for when I'm done with my supp. cycle? I figured I'd diet by cutting out grain carbs, and do intervals, but I'm not sure how much too do while dieting so I don't go flat on muscle fullness, so should I start with maybe 15 min. intervals, and work up from there depending on results???

Notes: My abck is deff. better while on this stack, and now Iv'e got new vasularity, and striations in my chest that Iv'e never seen before. PLUS!


----------



## prettyboy (Jul 28, 2010)

Back....................7/28/10

Pullups 3x10-15(bodyweight)
Neutal-Grip Pullups 2x8-10(body)
Chins 2x6-10(body)
Bent-Over Barbell Rows 3x10(140 lbs.)
One-Arm Dumbell Rows 3x10( 65 lbs.)
Done!


----------



## prettyboy (Aug 1, 2010)

Arms, Abs......................8/1/10

EZ-Bar Curls                                               5x6-20(20 was warmup, 80 lbs.)
Standing Dumbell Curls                                  3x10(25 lbs.)
Concentration Curls                                      3x8-12(25 lbs.)
Dumbell Close-Grip Bench Press                       4x8-12(130 lbs.)
EZ-Bar French presses                                  3x8-12(70 lbs.)
Chair-Dips                                                   3xfail(bodyweight)
Ab-Roller                                                     4xfail
Old Fashioned Sit-Ups                                    3xfail
Seated-Knee Ups                                          2xfail
Lying Leg-Raises                                           2xfail

Done!


----------



## fruit (Aug 3, 2010)

good.............


----------



## prettyboy (Aug 4, 2010)

fruit said:


> good.............


Thanks!

Ok so my cycle with the Maxi-Drol is over. Weights are as follows.........

Main Lifts:
Bench 235x2
Deadlift 325x1
Squat 315x5
Bent-Over Row 150x10
Dumbell-Shoulder Press 75 lb. bells

I'm thinking about starting a cutting cycle using circuit style training. More posts soon.


----------



## prettyboy (Aug 9, 2010)

*New circuit routine..........*

Ok, so now I'm switching to this circuit routine to help with cutting, plus a gonna start a punching power oriented routine the day after each circuit, for the obvios.

This is what the circuit for this month looks like:

Jump Rope 60
> secs.(included as warmup)
> Feet Elevated Pushup 20-30
> Bent-Over Dumbell Row 20
> Squat to Shoulder Press 20
> Romanian-Dumbell Deadlift 20
> Double-Crunch 30
> Jump Rope 60 secs.

Next month something like this:

Short hops, or jumping jacks 60 secs. continous
Pushups 20-30(or failure)
Bent-Over Rows or Pullups 20(or fail)
Reg. Squats or Squat Push Presses 20(or fail)
Reg. Deadlift or Romanian 20(or fail)
Any Type of Ab exercise 30(or fail)
Short Hops, or Jumping Jacks 60 secs. continous

I guess it's not that diff., but it shows where I might sub. out the original exercises for ones I might like! I'm resting 72 hrs. between circuits, and of course the punching power routine will be after the circuits, so it's gonna be 2 days on, and 1 day off for this unique, non-bodybuilding, more sports perfomance oriented split I guess.

Please comment as I go along. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## prettyboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Jump Rope 60
> secs.(included as warmup)
> Feet Elevated Pushup 20-30(bodyweight)
> Bent-Over Dumbell Row 20(30 lb. bells)
> Squat to Shoulder Press 20(30 lb. bells)
> Romanian-Dumbell Deadlift 20(45 lb. bells)
> Double-Crunch 30
> Jump Rope 60 secs.

Same workout. Finished. Same result. Gassed! 

I'm not so sure I'm gonna do the punching training anymore. Still debating. I keep ya'll posted.


----------



## prettyboy (Aug 24, 2010)

*Same circuit..........8/23/10*

Short Hops 60 sec.
Feet Elevated Pushups 20-30(body)
Bent-Over Dumbell Rows 20(35 lb. bells)
Thruster 20(25 lb. bells)
Romanian Deadlift 20(45 lb. bells)
Crossover Crunch 30(or fail)
Short Hops 60 sec.

3 times through, 30 sec. between exercises, 30 secs. between circuits.

Done!


----------



## prettyboy (Aug 26, 2010)

*Circuit Training...........8/26/10*

Short Hops 60 sec.
Feet Elevated Pushups 20-30(or fail)
Bent-Over Dumbell Rows 20(or fail)
Dumbell Squat to Overhead Press 20(or fail)
Romanian Deadlift 20(or fail)
Crossover Crunch 30(or fail)
Short Hops 60 sec.

Repeated 3 times, 30 secs. rest between sets, and circuits,

Done!

Notes: Feeling a bit better throughout the routine this time around. Probably getting more used to it, and maybe my conditioning has gone up a bit. Good stuff!


----------



## prettyboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Once again..............8/30/10

Short Hops 60 sec.
Feet Elevated Pushups 20-30(or fail)
Bent-Over Dumbell Rows 20(or fail)
Dumbell Squat to Overhead Press 20(or fail)
Romanian Deadlift 20(or fail)
Crossover Crunch 30(or fail)
Short Hops 60 sec.

Repeated 3 times, 30 secs. rest between sets, and circuits,

Done!


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 2, 2010)

I didnt notice, but I mean no disrespect at all. But are you a small framed guy? Those are some light weights and your experiencing gains. Just trying to follow the thread. Honestly no disrespect to you. I will reread posts to see if maybe I missed something stated above.


----------



## prettyboy (Sep 3, 2010)

midwest216 said:


> I didnt notice, but I mean no disrespect at all. But are you a small framed guy? Those are some light weights and your experiencing gains. Just trying to follow the thread. Honestly no disrespect to you. I will reread posts to see if maybe I missed something stated above.



Yes I am probably a smaller guy, but I can press much better weights at lower volumes, but this is harder routine than it looks, cuz it's a circuit training routine, and I'm used to just straight sets, and running type of cardio.

Trying to up my conditioning. Maybe I'll try progressively increasing weight on the subsequent workouts.


----------

